# T egg incubator



## craig84 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi. I saw somewhere on here where they had a T egg incubator but it was over $100. When you guys pull the eggs sacs from the mother, what do you do? I know they have to be turned every so often but do you do this manually or is there a cheaper alternative that does it for you? Thanks. Craig.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 11, 2007)

This is what I do, the setup costs about 6 bucks and is re useable. And I take the eggs earlier then most people, but if you wait 35 days or so you can use this setup. 

One more thing, if you take the sac and open it and find eggs with legs you do not need to rotate them anymore, rotating is only needed for eggs. If eggs are found just pick up the containers two times a day and give them a gentle circle motion and they all will rotate.

Reactions: Like 5 | Helpful 2


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 11, 2007)

Those are some very nice examples Ryan.. Good job!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 11, 2007)

I forgot one more thing, the setup should be kept in temps between 76-80. I keep mine right at 80. Lower is ok, but try not to go below 70. Lower temps mean slower growth, and if they are to low they could not develop at all.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 11, 2007)

Very nice homemade breeding kit there.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 11, 2007)

AubZ said:


> Very nice homemade breeding kit there.


I tinkered with the setup, testing with true spider eggs of which there is no shortage of here in my area. Once I came up with this and found that with minimal care the eggs were developing I tried it with a sac from a B. Emilia and had great success. Ever since then I have used this method, and take the eggs around day 16.


----------



## cabal (Nov 11, 2007)

WOW GREAT Pics and a very simple set up not to complex.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 11, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> I tinkered with the setup, testing with true spider eggs of which there is no shortage of here in my area. Once I came up with this and found that with minimal care the eggs were developing I tried it with a sac from a B. Emilia and had great success. Ever since then I have used this method, and take the eggs around day 16.


That is really great.  I'm awaiting my first breeding attempt and will def be using that as it is so simple and easy.:clap: 

Thanks.


----------



## craig84 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Seems pretty good. So you keep the containers in a temperature secured incubator? Thanks. Craig.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 11, 2007)

The container stays in the T room which is constant from 76 and night and 80 in the day.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 11, 2007)

What species were those eggs from Ryan.  Looks like a few hundred eggs there.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 11, 2007)

That was B. Smithi from earlier this year, that was half of what there were. I had to make two setups. In total there were 2138 slings. 
I have pics of Regalis slings in the same setup.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 12, 2007)

Damn, that's alot of slings.


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 23, 2013)

Pulling an old thread to the top. Excellent and easy incubation idea.


----------



## yetkin (Jun 9, 2021)

ı know its a old threat but why you must rotate eggs/overturn egg sac and how important it is bc far as ı can see in natural incubaiton they dont do that they just web it up


----------



## cold blood (Jun 10, 2021)

You could make any number of incubators that would work for less than $9


You need some kind of tub, paper towels and a 16 oz deli cup that's covered.....or you can use the deli cups like posted above.    I have heard of others simply putting eggs on damp top soil in a non-ventilated tub with high success ( @advan  ?)


----------



## advan (Jun 11, 2021)

cold blood said:


> You could make any number of incubators that would work for less than $9
> 
> 
> You need some kind of tub, paper towels and a 16 oz deli cup that's covered.....or you can use the deli cups like posted above.    I have heard of others simply putting eggs on damp top soil in a non-ventilated tub with high success ( @advan  ?)


If I open a sac and have eggs, I leave them in the sac if they look good. Actually, the only time I would dump a sac would be if I see an issue like mold, some squished eggs etc...  I let them develop and crawl out on their own.



yetkin said:


> ı know its a old threat but why you must rotate eggs/overturn egg sac and how important it is bc far as ı can see in natural incubaiton they dont do that they just web it up


Are you talking about hammock sacs? Those need no rotation. Regular sacs probably don't need rotation after the first week. I never opened sacs that early and always let the female do the work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

